# Removal Company



## eliefostermacro (Oct 8, 2014)

Has anyone recently moved from UK to Spain and can recommend a good transporter? We have had several companies out to quote but still not found one we feel 100% comfortable with. We had a very bad experience about 10 years ago and are nervous about who to choose so any referrals would be good. We will require a road train to move everything so it's not a 'man with a van' type move. Any input appreciated. Thanks


----------



## m.van.adler (Feb 8, 2015)

eliefostermacro said:


> Has anyone recently moved from UK to Spain and can recommend a good transporter? We have had several companies out to quote but still not found one we feel 100% comfortable with. We had a very bad experience about 10 years ago and are nervous about who to choose so any referrals would be good. We will require a road train to move everything so it's not a 'man with a van' type move. Any input appreciated. Thanks


I was just about to start the exact same thread myself! I hope I can join in on this one 
We have also had quotes from a couple of companies but when I read the 'fine print' in terms and conditions I have changed my mind.

All our things are packed by me (super perfectionist) and are in a storage facility. But all the companies we have had quotes from require to pack everything themselves. Otherwise I wouldn't be able to have the things insured during the move.
And when they pack they said that they pack so well wrapped so I should be prepared that the load would be bigger than the 200 cubic feet I have in storage. 

I pray to God my husband doesn't have to drive 2 times to the UK to transport the things himself.
(We already live in Spain)
With his driving license he isn't allowed to drive any bigger than a Luton van. So it would have to be 2 times. 

I hope we both can find a good, honest company to transport our things to Spain.

Madeleine


----------



## eliefostermacro (Oct 8, 2014)

m.van.adler said:


> I was just about to start the exact same thread myself! I hope I can join in on this one
> We have also had quotes from a couple of companies but when I read the 'fine print' in terms and conditions I have changed my mind.
> 
> All our things are packed by me (super perfectionist) and are in a storage facility. But all the companies we have had quotes from require to pack everything themselves. Otherwise I wouldn't be able to have the things insured during the move.
> ...


Hello Madeleine, I too have packed everything simply because when we moved 10 years ago we had LOADS of damages through the 'professional' packers, but when I packed the boxes 3 years ago, we did not have 1 single damage! However, no matter who you use, I doubt they will insure you for the content of the boxes packed by yourself, but if you packed them well enough, then you should be ok. What they should do however is insure you against other issues - such as truck/ferry accident or if they actually drop one of your packed boxes. Having said that one of the companies we had shortlisted turned out to be a non starter on the insurance and the other company we shortlisted has other issues. We might have to put all our stuff into storage for a few months and yesterday we viewed their storage facility and I wasn't very impresssed. We have A LOT OF STUFF so the self storage route won't work.

Hopefully we might get some recommendations from other Forum members.


----------



## m.van.adler (Feb 8, 2015)

eliefostermacro said:


> Hello Madeleine, I too have packed everything simply because when we moved 10 years ago we had LOADS of damages through the 'professional' packers, but when I packed the boxes 3 years ago, we did not have 1 single damage! However, no matter who you use, I doubt they will insure you for the content of the boxes packed by yourself, but if you packed them well enough, then you should be ok. What they should do however is insure you against other issues - such as truck/ferry accident or if they actually drop one of your packed boxes. Having said that one of the companies we had shortlisted turned out to be a non starter on the insurance and the other company we shortlisted has other issues. We might have to put all our stuff into storage for a few months and yesterday we viewed their storage facility and I wasn't very impresssed. We have A LOT OF STUFF so the self storage route won't work. Hopefully we might get some recommendations from other Forum members.


Thanks for your answer!
Yes, let's hope we can get some good recommendations here!

I hope you don't have to move your things into storage, it's so much hard work and headache! 

Thanks for letting me know about the insurance and 'pack yourself rule'.
I only want insurance for theft, fire etc.
If they break one of my plates isn't the end of the world (but I doubt they will after all the bubble-wrap I have used  )

When we moved from Italy to UK, a lot of our furnitures was damaged so I guess when you have a bad experience in the past, you want to really avoid that to happen again. My poor furnitures can't take much more than they already have 
A move should be a positive thing, not something that makes us sad and upset the first months in our new country.

So let's hope we find a good, honest company!


----------



## sarah6619 (Apr 2, 2015)

HI gUYS

I moved from UK to Italy, I used a web site that you filled in and got quotes a bit like comparison web site but solely for removal companies. I ended up with a great company that used 2 luton vans to transport it. My main issue was not many companies go to Italy so costs were high this one went every 2 weeks. It is a small company so often boss on the road, they go regularly to France & Spain. They were the cheapest and I packed all my stuff.
The drivers drove non stop apart from 4hrs sleep and got there in 22 hours. 
email I used 4yrs ago [email protected] but go to boxmovers website and fill form in
good luck
ps they also transported my motorbike in one van which saved me a fortune


----------



## eliefostermacro (Oct 8, 2014)

sarah6619 said:


> HI gUYS
> 
> I moved from UK to Italy, I used a web site that you filled in and got quotes a bit like comparison web site but solely for removal companies. I ended up with a great company that used 2 luton vans to transport it. My main issue was not many companies go to Italy so costs were high this one went every 2 weeks. It is a small company so often boss on the road, they go regularly to France & Spain. They were the cheapest and I packed all my stuff.
> The drivers drove non stop apart from 4hrs sleep and got there in 22 hours.
> ...


 Hi Appreciate input but we need a large company that's maybe a member of BAR (British Association of Removers) as we will require a road train due to amount of stuff we have. I was hoping someone might have used a large company recently and had a good experience and were happy to recommend the company. But thanks anyway.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

1. Do you REALLY need all that you are bringing. We sat down and wrote a list of "take" or "not take"
2. the 'not--takes' were either sold or donated to charity.
3. We used a self-drive van L.w. b. Renault Master and did two trips and considered the removal as part of the adventure and the start of our new life in a new country. It was worth it for the pleasure we got of seeing the countryside that we would have otherwise missed. Even driving through the Pyrenees in the snow.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I used Shires. It was cheaper to move stuff than replace. They packed everything all arrived in tip top condition. Yorkshire to the Canary Islands.


Welcome to Shires Removals and Storage - Removals Company, Overseas Removals, Moving Home, Self Storage, Shires Removals, West Yorkshire, UKRemovals Company, Overseas Removals, Moving Home, Self Storage, Shires Removals, West Yorkshire, UK | Local, N


----------



## eliefostermacro (Oct 8, 2014)

Hepa said:


> I used Shires. It was cheaper to move stuff than replace. They packed everything all arrived in tip top condition. Yorkshire to the Canary Islands.
> 
> 
> Welcome to Shires Removals and Storage - Removals Company, Overseas Removals, Moving Home, Self Storage, Shires Removals, West Yorkshire, UKRemovals Company, Overseas Removals, Moving Home, Self Storage, Shires Removals, West Yorkshire, UK | Local, N


 Thanks very much, I will take a look at their website.


----------



## eliefostermacro (Oct 8, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> 1. Do you REALLY need all that you are bringing. We sat down and wrote a list of "take" or "not take"
> 2. the 'not--takes' were either sold or donated to charity.
> 3. We used a self-drive van L.w. b. Renault Master and did two trips and considered the removal as part of the adventure and the start of our new life in a new country. It was worth it for the pleasure we got of seeing the countryside that we would have otherwise missed. Even driving through the Pyrenees in the snow.


 Already done that! But still have a lot of stuff. Thanks anyway.


----------

